# Why does my engine lose power going down the highway?



## NCcruze53 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi group. It's my first post here and i need help. I have a 14 1.4LT. I work for a Chevrolet dealer and none of the techs have heard of this. I will be driving down the highway around 60mph in 5th or 6th gear depending on traffic, and all the sudden it seems like i lost all boost. I can hear the turbo spooling but it feels like i am not making boost at all. This happens every few days and only on the highway. It never throws a CEL or any type of code. I do not have a tune or many mods, just a k&n typhoon. Also the problem will reset itself once i stop and turn my engine off for a few minutes. This is very frustrating and i wonder if you guys have had this same problem


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

K&N not recommended. Known to lead to turbo and other damage. Air Filter Comparison Study - GM Truck Central

Check first for damage to waste gate bearing or damage to the turbocharger itself. 

Second check for MAF contamination.


----------



## NCcruze53 (Dec 29, 2015)

There is no damage but i will check the MAF sensor.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sounds like it's being thrown into limp mode. May be a pending underboost code stored that clears when the car is restarted.

Try running it with stock intake installed & see if it still acts up. Sometimes the MAF gets confused with an intake w/o a tune.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I believe we've seen some wastegate pins fail in a stuck open position causing loss of boost.


----------

